
Video: Shape-Shifting Blob 'Bot Takes Its First Steps - lallysingh
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/robotics-software/irobot-soft-morphing-blob-chembot
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Posted several times six months ago.

<http://searchyc.com/submissions/blob+robot?sort=by_date>

None of them got much discussion, none of them got many upvotes.

